# Owls in Love



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Two of the 13 baby Great Horned Owls that we have right now have decided they are in love. They have moved away from the other 11 and have taken up residence on top of my step ladder. That's him doing his Mr. Big Cheese impress the babe act on the left, and that's her on the right doing her coy shy little girl Owl act on the right. Mighty cute couple.

NAB 










How could any red blooded male Owl not fall for such a sweetheart as her? My step lader may never be the same.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sweet....


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

They look like a very happy couple indeed! Of course it doesn't hurt that they are both beautiful!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL, Nab!!

My, haven't they grown!

That couple is just adorable...can't wait for updates!

Nothing like moving to a HIGH rise!  No upstairs neighbors to worry about!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What adorable pictures and I love the story!!! Is that considered puppy love?



Thank you so much for taking the time to share this event.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

omg those eyes!!!!!! they look like mythical creatures... beautiful.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very cool that these two connected! You match maker, you!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats a wonderful post and they are really large and fat---the two of them kinda look like my late husband and myself on a ladder..lol Thanks for those wonderful pictures...c.hert


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Ohhhhh man.......... what an expression in that first photo, I simply can't believe they can take up such a posture with that expression, like a newly married yet shy couple


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG! Great photos, Nab! Thank you .. Those are two very precious ones!

Terry


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

OMG! They are the cutest things! He is such a manly man and she looks so sweet and feminine. Keep us updated please. Better than a soap opera!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, they are so sweet and adorable.
Love the pics.

Reti


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

owls are a hoot lol  thankyou for letting us in on your world


----------

